# How To Deter Rabbits From the Vegetable Garden



## William1

I haven't had much success with Liquid Fence, but I use Havahart's DeFence and it's been much more effective at keeping the rabbits out of my garden. I grow organic vegetables, so Defence works the best for me since it’s certified for organic gardening use. From my experience, home repellents never work well.
Here's what I've been using:
https://www.havahart.com/store/animal-repellents/5600


----------



## Glenn1

You can also buy a battery-powered electric fence from FiShock.com. Powered by 2 D batteries, the shock is potent enough to deter varmints and pets, but does them no harm (I had a serious problem with possums and cantaloupe loving Shelties. Plus my cats thought my raised beds were huge cat boxes.)


----------



## Tee

That's a great idea, Glenn! Just don't forget it's there and get hit by it yourself ;-) LOL


----------



## Liana

I've had good luck with planting marigolds around my garden border. Planting marigolds has the added benefit of harvesting flowers for making healing salves and foot soaks.


----------



## Veronica

I have used marigolds for years around my garden and also in my greenhouse...it works great on keeping the slugs away...as well as other unwanted pests! plus they look wonderful as a border around all those 'sweet' veggies!


----------



## Rose_Gold

I used to sprinkle dried blood meal around the plants or around the perimeter of my garden to get rid of the wild rabbits. Blood meal can be found at most garden centers. Rabbits do not like the smell and will generally avoid the area. Thanks for the new ideas.


----------



## Linda_Peppin

I'm lucky that I've never been bothered with rabbits in the garden up to now. However, our street is now home to a family or two which run up and down the street and sleep on the lawns. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before they find their way round the back into the garden. I'll be saving this article just in case.


----------



## Jon_Geiselman

My father has told me that baby powder sprinkled on the plants will keep rabbits away. Been doing for two years, no problems.


----------



## Tee

Hi Jon! That's a very interesting tip! Thank you very much with sharing it with us 

I guess rabbits don't like the smell of the baby powder?


----------



## NiNi

hope this works
have a huge garden outside of yard so dogs couldn't get to the rabbits but hop Chilli Pepper works really well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   :r 

NiNi


----------



## DB_Meyer

I have an EASY and INEXPENSIVE way to keep rabbits out of the garden and birds from eating your cherries......works like a charm!!!!
Go to 
https://www.associatedcontent.com/article/8151839/keep_rabbits_and_birds_away_from_your.html?cat=32


----------



## Jackie1

DO NOT purchase Liquid Fence to keep rabbits away from your garden. IT DOES NOT WORK! After spending approximately $120 on this product I called the company and asked about their "money back guarantee." I only wanted the money back from the most recent purchase ($42). Well, customer service tells me they have a special spray product to deter rabbits and would send me a bottle (worth far less than $42). They failed to mention if they sent this product it would render the "money back guarantee" on the concentrate invalid. Used this product as directed; IT DID NOT WORK! Rabbits ate away 2 miniture rose bushes and have started on the azaelas. Wrote an email to customer service asking what type of documentation they would need to proceed with the money back guarantee. Now they tell lme that since they sent me another product to try, the guarantee was no longer valid.


----------



## Wendy1

Chili powder worked good until we had rain everyday for a week straight. My green beans were all goners. My mom has used for used for years Marigolds and /or moth balls in plastic bottles with holes. I tried the moth balls and a couple of childrens pinwheels (worked for my neighbors) and my green beans came back, well most of them. Now I just need to keep my 1 1/2 year old from tromping them while he is trying to play with the pinwheels.


----------



## Carolyn1

I ran out of garlic powder and tried baby powder the other night. The rabbits ate 13 of my new corn seedlings.


----------



## Robyn

I agree. We got the electric fence and it saved our garden last year. It was really simple to install. We've seen a few animals get zapped and they are completely fine afterward but they avoid your garden like the plague!


----------



## Mandy

Thank you so much for the article! I am a newbie and this is the first year my husband and I decided to garden. I am very excited about the idea of having my own fresh veggies to eat and can for the winter, but I have bunnies that run through mine and my neighbors yard. Thanks everyone for all of the ideas and tips, I have planted marigolds all around my garden hoping to not have to go and buy a fence. I will have to get some pinwheels, if nothing else they will be pretty!


----------



## Jeremy

Shoot the damn things...!


----------



## Lori3

I have tried a rabbit repellant no luck. Tried moth balls, no luck. Now I am spraying vinigar on my hosta's. The baby rabbits have destroyed all my beloved cone flowers. Just combed out my cats & will try putting their fur around my plants trying to save them.


----------



## Heather2

I would be leary of suggesting mothballs in the garden,especially if you have dogs. Mothballs are extremely poisonous to dogs(& cats). Dogs may mistake the plastic bottle for a toy.Even limited exposure to mothballs can poison them.


----------



## Priya

I planted marigolds too(they were called Inca Marigolds) and confirmed with the lady at the greenhouse that they were the correct variety of marigolds. Can you share what kind of marigolds they are and whether they have to be a continuous border around the veggie bad or can be separated by 12 inches?


----------



## That Guy

*“You can humanely trap the rabbits then release them in another environment similar to the one they were in.”*

Before you do this, check your local ordinances. Where I live: 1) A permit is required to trap and release. 2) You must have permission of the land owner. 3) The relocation site must be a minimum of 600 acres! Why, you say? Rabbits, Squirrels, etc. are disease carriers. Land owners don’t want you spreading disease to their properties!


----------

